# Knee Popping / Clicking



## rdubb1031 (Jul 24, 2010)

So I have a 3 year old GSD named Lulu. Last August she tore her ACL and 20% meniscus. we had the TPLO surgery and she's been doing great.. sort of. her repaired (right rear) knee is great, but I've noticed two things since the surgery. When she gets up off the couch, after a day of playing, she stretches both legs (left first, right second) almost every time, which she used to not do. Second her left knee now "pops" or "clicks" when she walks. is this another ACL? maybe just meniscus? does this mean more surgery? I'm sick to my stomach to think about this.. please.. any thoughts??


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Is Lulu in any kind of discomfort? Any limping or anything like that? Have you ever had her hips x-rayed?


----------



## rdubb1031 (Jul 24, 2010)

No pain. We did have a day about a month ago where she had a small limp but it went away the next day. The clicking has been ongoing for a number of months now.she had her hips x-rayed with her first knee surgery and they came back perfect. I'm positive its the knee as I lifted it up to test for a torn acl and it popped in my hands.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Ok - so definitely not the hips then. Had to ask.

Have you talked to your vet/surgeon about whats been going on lately? Maybe it's time for a checkup if you haven't. 

Sorry I don't have much advice to offer other than that. No experience with knee injuries.


----------



## RA'S Mom (Sep 12, 2010)

*ACL Response*

As our 10 yr old GSD had ACL surgery MINOR surgery 3 years ago where the TPLO IS Major and she has the same issues with her leg. We have used our local pet rehab clinic for tens stimulation along with acupuncture which has relieved a majority of it and we also give her Cetyl M which helps deal with the arthritis in the joint. 
Briar still swims in the tank during the winter to keep strength and mobility without risk of slipping/falling on walks locally during winter. Summers are spent swimming in the river which allows 4 exercise without weight bearing on the legs.
If you can find a facility where she/he cans swim it is the very best thing to get the dog moving which will strengthen the muscles supporting the TPLO
without stressing the joint allowing for better support. 
Weight is a real issue as well compounding the stress on the tplo
Damp weather can also inflame the joint and cause the popping sound as well.
with the tplo procedure the metal plates often hold cold or are reactive to moisture causing inflammation in reaction to the metal or the screws in the joints
Our ortho vet who is one of two leading vets in this procedure in N.A. Told us it was very important to do physio following surgery as many who don't land up having the other leg done within 12-15 months time.
Sorry 4 length of this post, but not easy to explain in short form.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Clicking coming from the knee can be a meniscal click, but if there are no other symptoms I would try not to worry about it. But if you are concerned take her to get the drawer and tibial trust test done by some experienced hands. As sickening as it is to think of a second surgery you do need to be aware that in cases of degenerative ccls a high % present in the other leg within a year or so.


----------

